# MTD 12/33 stuck in gear and won't disengage from drive.



## Christopher John (Feb 11, 2017)

Have an older MTD 12/33 I bought used this winter. Started it today to clear a small amount of snow. Halfway through my driveway it would not disengage from drive when lifting the drive lever. It also would not budge from 5th gear. I was able to get it to come out of 5th but it still drives forward as soon as you start it and the shift lever is extremely hard to move. What could the problem be? How much would it be for parts? Worth fixing or am I in the market for a new blower the day before we get 16 inches here in upstate NY?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Christopher John said:


> Have an older MTD 12/33 I bought used this winter. Started it today to clear a small amount of snow. Halfway through my driveway it would not disengage from drive when lifting the drive lever. It also would not budge from 5th gear. I was able to get it to come out of 5th but it still drives forward as soon as you start it and the shift lever is extremely hard to move. Worth fixing or am I in the market for a new blower the day before we get 16 inches here in upstate NY?


* You could try and fix it. but if you are eye balling a shiny new 1. then I guess you have your answer already.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Christopher John

You should tip it up on it's nose and pull the transmission cover. Might want to lay down a chunk of cardboard in case you get a little gas or oil leaking. You likely have a stuck friction wheel that won't back away from the drive plate and also won't slide on it's shaft.
Once you pull the cover you can post some photos.

This might give you a better idea of what's going on in there: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgHH_Tcufx4


----------



## Christopher John (Feb 11, 2017)

This make a lot of sense! I just went back out to look again and the drive plate and the wheel that touches it to go forward are in fact touching as it sits without the lever held down. Thank you so much. No time to tear into anymore this afternoon as I'm headed to work shortly but I think you may have saved me a lot of time and money!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe money :icon_whistling: but you'll have to invest some time into freeing up that friction wheel. Using some PB Blaster and gentle persuasion with a rubber mallet might help. Check all the pivot points from the handlebar lever all the way to the disc. Once you have it freed up, cleaned and relubed you'll be amazed how easy it is to shift it. I use synthetic wheel bearing grease very sparingly but you can also get by with oil. Just want to make sure either way you go you only use just enough and don't get any on the drive disc or friction wheels rubber. Once you get it freed up you want to make sure to clean both of those off really well.


----------



## majorxlr8n (Jan 11, 2017)

First thing (and simplest) thing to do is to back off the adjustment on the clutch lever (cable or rod) and see if you can get a "gap" between the drive plate and the friction disk.


Marty


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Broken Return Spring.


----------

